# Skull Hoodie



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

As much as we all love costumes, we can't wear them 24/7.

The discerning haunter wants to be fashionable and look great _outside _of the haunt, as well as in.

I stumbled upon this skull and crossbone sweatshirt fabric and couldn't resist! I knew I would use some to make myself a hoodie; there's a bit leftover for something else. The sweatshirt fabric is a cotton/poly blend.

Now I have something fun and expressive to wear on chilly days and nights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Nice Kel!!!

You even smiled


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, great job on the hoodie...work that runway diva !!!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the guy with the blue pullover it TOTALLY copying Kelly's modelling pose?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice, Kellie! Simple yet haunt-fashionable. And you have those catwalk poses down beautifully.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Always in fashion MsW...looking good!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the fabric. Roxy picked up some skull fabric awhile back to make me some shirts, but she needs to get her new sewing machine out of the box first.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok when are you going to sell them?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks terrific, Kellie...the jacket too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WHOA!!!! I can't believe I missed this the first time....

...you own -- and wear -- _pants?_


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. Looking awesome there. Any chance of finding out the name of the place you found the fabric?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice hoodie!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You are an awesome seamstress.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of your kind comments! It was a quick and fun project; I love hoodies.

The fabric came from JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely job as usual, Ms W, and now Spooky1 is going to start pestering me about that skull fabric we have Little does he know, he'll have to do the fashion poses for some pictures as well - bwa ha ha!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is so awesome.

You could make those and make a fortune marketing to Hot Topic.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very cool Kelly


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks great. you never are anything short of amazing!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i love the way people think around here!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

nice find and nice job. If i made one the hood would end up sewed on backwards...


----------

